# Possible NEW Hat Colors



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

Just taking an informal poll, these hats are not available yet, but could be,  depending on response. Let me know what you folks think...


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

nice looking covers,carl


----------



## liquidsoap (Oct 22, 2005)

Those look sharp carl!


----------



## ParmaBass (Apr 11, 2004)

I would buy one of those, I like the low profile style.


----------



## Fish4Fun (Apr 6, 2004)

sweet looks great


----------



## Pipeliner (Apr 5, 2004)

Hey Carl!!!!

I've been waiting on a White or Light Gray OGF Hat,,,, I'll take a couple!!!
Thanks...  Stan


----------



## biteme (Mar 17, 2006)

looks great i'll buy a few


----------



## MikeC (Jun 26, 2005)

Excellent, I'd like to get one.

MikeC


----------



## jayb (May 25, 2006)

Look pretty good, any chance of getting them in Scarlet and Gray? Or Maize and Blue for when you run out of charmin.​ Actually,Yuk ptooooie on the maize and blue idea, sacreligious to put the word Ohio on anything with those colors.​


----------



## Tee (Apr 5, 2004)

Very Nice hats BD!


----------



## TxTransplant (Apr 11, 2004)

Nice.....two my way!


----------



## newbuckeye (Feb 6, 2006)

i'd have to keep it for dressin up, like church. Any white hats I have had gets either a grey or black finger print right in the middle of the brim. Other that that, I do like the colors!


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

Actually, the hat isn't white. It's a color called "putty". Sort of an off-white...

I see what your saying about the dirt and fingerprints... That's why you need to but a camo hat to go along with it!  

Thanks for the feedback everyone!


----------



## TheSonicMarauder (Mar 9, 2006)

is it too late to change the color of the hat you already have for me carl? jk i have the fingerprint problem but dont like the dark blue or camos so ill stick to my tan one


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

I still have the tan hat Sonic... We can either hook up, or just PM me your address and I'll mail it over...


----------



## fishintiger (Apr 26, 2004)

I like these new hats. When will they be available? I've been looking for a new fishing hat. My "lucky" fishing hat isn't so lucky anymore.


----------



## Reel Thing (Apr 5, 2004)

Like the style and color let us know when they are available
geowol


----------



## Onion (Apr 10, 2004)

Those look really nice.

Have you considered a blaze orange hat too for gun season? I know I always wear a blaze orange baseball cap going to and from my stand and while at camp instead of my sock hat.


----------



## captnroger (Apr 5, 2004)

Sonic, your sig graphic looks great but you have to cut it down a bit. It's 80K and exceeds the size requirements. Check the FAQ for max signature size please.


----------



## Coekrych (Jul 19, 2006)

We need black ones!


----------



## stcroixjoe (Aug 22, 2005)

i would take one,when are they up for sale?


----------



## TheSonicMarauder (Mar 9, 2006)

Big Daddy said:


> I still have the tan hat Sonic... We can either hook up, or just PM me your address and I'll mail it over...


no fishin trip? ooohhh okayyyy heh anyways ill get back to ya on that one carl


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

Hook up can mean all sorts of things...  

We'll get out on the water one of these days... What are you doing Sunday???


----------



## chaunc (Apr 11, 2004)

Carl, i could wear one of those over here in Pa. Even during football season...  . Steeler country and all.


----------



## TheSonicMarauder (Mar 9, 2006)

work lol last game of the racers... last day of workin the grill.... after sunday the only grill i have to work is mine... and that doesnt bother me that much lol


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

Have fun at the Racers... I'll post pics of what you miss.. LOL

We'll get em one of these days..


----------



## TheSonicMarauder (Mar 9, 2006)

sounds good carl


----------



## mirrocraft mike (Mar 17, 2006)

I like the colors . Put me down for one


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

I'll let everyone know when they are available...


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

$15 shipped... They are SWEET.

They are the same ones that are pictured in the first post of this thread.


----------



## stcroixjoe (Aug 22, 2005)

do we send the money order to the sawmill address??????(for the hats)


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

Yes, you can either send the check to our PO box or Pay Pal the order. Remember the tax also total with tax: $15.00 if you send a check or MO, Pay Pal will add the tax automatically.


----------



## stcroixjoe (Aug 22, 2005)

money order will be in the mail in the morning for a new hat a new decal for my truck


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

The Red white Blue I take it. I'll get it out as soon as I get the order. Thanks.


----------



## Phil Carver (Apr 5, 2004)

Stopped by Dales to pick up one of the nice Red , White and Blue hats . Great job guys , this hat is AWESOME ! Get them while they last everyone .


----------



## Toxic (May 13, 2006)

The hats look great. I would like to order one also. Do you still have any left? And how can I from my pay paypal account?


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

Yes we do. Send your order to: [email protected] total with tax will be $14.95 be sure and put RWB hat in the message are so I know what you want. I'll get it out as soon as I receive the order. Thanks, Dale.


----------



## Toxic (May 13, 2006)

Thanks, money was just sent.


----------



## stcroixjoe (Aug 22, 2005)

got my new hat and decals today lookin good


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

Thanks Joe for letting me know you got it.


----------



## Toxic (May 13, 2006)

I received my new red white and blue hat today. Man, does it look great. Thanks for the speedy delivery!


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

Just bringing this back up. We now have a good selection of hats, stickers and still a few Flags. Better order now while we still have items on hand. We have the new Red/White/Blue hats, Camo hats, Tan hats, blue hats, and also the special Hawg Fest hats for sale. Show your support and wear these with pride.


----------



## ERIE REBEL (Jan 28, 2006)

Yep I like them also as long as they are not the match the hole with the peg variety


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

No holes/pegs. They have a strap on the back...

Once I get my digital cam back, I can take a pic. I fried it at Hawg Fest....


----------



## rattletraprex (Sep 1, 2005)

Have anything that covers the ears for cold weather?Would be interested in those.


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

Maybe... I'll see what I can come up with.


----------

